# Mc Feely's 2014 Master Catalog arrives!



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

You know about McFeely's right, lots of different types of screws? 
Yeah, 35 pages of every type, size and length of screw you would ever want, but after that 130 pages of woodworking tools, jigs, router bits, saw blades, and finishing products, etc. It's a valuable resource for any woodworker and I recommend you get one. Call or go online: Phone 1-800-443-7937 www.mcfeelys.com 

I saw something I wanted on almost every page..... just sayin' :yes:


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Got mine yesterday but have not had time to look at it yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

Are those router bits carbide tipped


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

How'd you get a catalog?


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

Went online and looked. Also called and left a message for one


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

The first 4 or 5 pages are an invaluable source of information about screws. Priceless.


----------

